# New custom plow installed



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

I made this blade back in the summer. Just got around to mounting it on the push tubes today. Its a 48" blade with 6" wings on the ends so that i can go down the sidewalk with the 48" or do the drives with it being 60".


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Nice Wide-out LOL


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks good. I like the V plow better. You should make it like the Fisher XLS it has wings that can scoop. Check it out at www.fisherplows.com


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Clapper&Company;618229 said:


> Nice Wide-out LOL


If the wings moved in and out then you could say that. But that would be cool.


----------

